# Happy Birthday Ajarn Chai Sirisute



## Danny T (Oct 16, 2016)

Thank you for bringing Muay Thai to the U.S. and tirelessly helping to drive its growth throughout the world.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 17, 2016)

I haven't seen Ajarn Chai in probably a decade. I'm betting that at 68 he's still probably faster than most guys who are 40 years younger. Definitely a memorable character.


----------



## Danny T (Oct 17, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I haven't seen Ajarn Chai in probably a decade. I'm betting that at 68 he's still probably faster than most guys who are 40 years younger. Definitely a memorable character.


He has slowed for sure. Injuries have returned and he had a total knee replacement (left) this spring, but he is still amazingly quick. And...yes, he is definitely a memorable character having had a huge impact on Muay Thai throughout the world.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 17, 2016)

Danny T said:


> And...yes, he is definitely a memorable character having had a huge impact on Muay Thai throughout the world.


That too, but I was thinking about his sense of humor. Does he still do the bit where every time he goes out to eat with a group in a restaurant he slips a super hot pepper onto someone else's plate and then trying to act innocent when they bite into it?


----------



## Danny T (Oct 17, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> That too, but I was thinking about his sense of humor. Does he still do the bit where every time he goes out to eat with a group in a restaurant he slips a super hot pepper onto someone else's plate and then trying to act innocent when they bite into it?


Oh yes he still loves to play practical jokes...on anyone.
LOL... Never take your eyes off your food or drink if he is around.


----------

